# au meilleur marché - superlatif



## IlEnAppert

Bonsoir à tout le monde,


il y a l'expression bien connue "bon marché" qui s'emploie adverbialement. Voici un exemple:

"J'ai acheté ce pull (à) bon marché"

Mis au comparatif:

"J'ai acheté ce pull (à) meilleur marché"


Mais comment le mettre au superlatif, est-ce bien "au/le meilleur marché"?

"J'ai acheté ce pull au meilleur marché" (C'est moi qui ai payé le moins)


Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Oui, c'est bien cela.

(à) bon marché.
(à) meilleur marché [que toi].
au meilleur marché [possible].


----------



## Nicomon

Salut IlEnAppert,

Il y a sans doute d'autres solutions qui ne me viennent pas à l'instant, mais pour un superlatif, j'ajouterais « possible ».   

_J'ai acheté ce pull au meilleur marché possible. _


----------



## IlEnAppert

Ah, oui, merci vous deux. J'ai su que j'avais oublié une chose. 

"au meilleur marché possible" comme "au plus vite possible", etc.

A mort la fatigue et merci


----------



## TitTornade

Si je peux me permettre, j'ai pratiquement découvert l'expression "bon marché" quand j'ai appris l'anglais et l'allemand et pour traduire des adjectifs de ces langues qui signifient "bon marché" et qui n'ont pas d'équivalent en français.
Tout ça pour dire que je n'utilise pratiquement jamais "bon marché" en parlant du prix d'un objet (et je l'entends très rarement).
Je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvait dire "(à) meilleur marché" ou "au meilleur marché " pour le superlatif. Et je suis encore moins sûr que je le comprendrais...

Je pense que les tournures les plus courantes utilisent "pas cher", "peu cher" et le superlatif correspondant "le moins cher"...


----------



## IlEnAppert

Merci de cette suggestion assez intéressante.

Que pensez-vous donc de ces exemples ci-dessous:

"J'ai acheté ce pull non cher"
"J'ai acheté ce pull moins cher que toi."
"J'ai acheté ce pull le moins cher possible."

Mais la variante avec "bon marché" serait-elle fausse puisque c'est ce qu'on apprend à l'école.

Diriez-vous donc également:

"Belin est la ville la moins chère" au lieu de "Berlin est la ville la meilleure marchée" (Je ne sais pas si cela s'accorde ici)

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Bon marché est tout à fait corret, je l'ai déjà entendu plusieurs fois. Par contre, c'est pour moi une locution adverbiale : être bon marché donc Berllin est la ville la meilleur marché (ellipse pour est celle au meilleur marché) comme on dirait berlin est bon marché.

"J'ai acheté ce pull non cher"  peu cher ou pas cher
"J'ai acheté ce pull moins cher que toi." 
"J'ai acheté ce pull le moins cher possible."


----------



## Aoyama

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec TitTornade. L'étymologie du mot anglais "cheap" se rattache d'ailleurs à cette origine.
Sans trop disserter ici sur la différence entre "bon marché" et "pas cher", comparons ces deux phrases :
C'est un pull bon marché / j'ai acheté ce pull bon marché (tournure que je n'utiliserai jamais).
Pour :


> _J'ai acheté ce pull au meilleur marché possible. _


 Je ne vois pas dans quel contexte elle peut s'insérer, "(au prix) le moins cher possible" étant (pour moi) préférable.
Question subsidiaire : je me demande si "bon marché" est courant au Québec ?


----------



## TitTornade

IlEnAppert said:


> Merci de cette suggestion assez intéressante.
> 
> Que pensez-vous donc de ces exemples ci-dessous:
> 
> "J'ai acheté ce pull non cher"
> "J'ai acheté ce pull moins cher que toi."
> "J'ai acheté ce pull le moins cher possible."
> 
> Mais la variante avec "bon marché" serait-elle fausse puisque c'est ce qu'on apprend à l'école.
> 
> Diriez-vous donc également:
> 
> "Belin est la ville la moins chère" au lieu de "Berlin est la ville la meilleure marchée" (Je ne sais pas si cela s'accorde ici)
> 
> Merci et bonne journée


 
Pour compléter les réponses ci-dessus :
"bon marché" n'est pas faux, c'est juste que c'est rarement utilisé (à mon avis).
En français, on utilisera plutôt des tournures avec "cher" et éventuellement le verbe "coûter".
Plutôt que "ce pull est vraiment bon marché", je dirais "ce pull ne coûte vraiment pas cher".

Oui, pour "Berlin est le ville la moins chère d'Allemagne". Je ne suis pas sûr que je comprendrais la 2e proposition avec "meilleur marché"...


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Question subsidiaire : je me demande si "bon marché" est courant au Québec ?


  À cette question précise je réponds que oui, c'est assez courant. Si  j'en juge par cet extrait du TLFI, l'expression a déjà été populaire en France aussi : 





> _Adj. inv._Peu coûteux. _Son déjeuner variait de deux à quatre sous selon que les oeufs étaient chers ou *bon marché*_ (Hugo, _Misér.,_ t. 1, 1862, p. 811). _Le vin *meilleur marché *qu'ailleurs_ (Barrès, _Cahiers,_ t. 11, 1917, p. 280). _Les draps étaient lourds, de ces draps humides des hôtels bon marché_ (Aragon, _Beaux quart.,_ 1936, p. 377).
> 3. _Loc. adv.__*À bon marché*; acheter, vendre à bon marché._À bas prix ou à des conditions particulièrement avantageuses. _Qui veut mettre le prix à une bonne montre? Personne. Les riches mêmes ne veulent autre chose qu'une belle montre à bon marché_ (Michelet, _Peuple,_ 1846, p. 125).


 Mais on dit aussi « pas cher » au Québec.  De même que « au meilleur prix possible ».  Par contre, je ne dirais pas  « j'ai acheté ce pull moins cher que toi ».  Je dirais que je l'ai payé moins cher. 

Sauf que... IlEnAppert cherchait un superlatif de « bon marché » et non de « pas cher ».  D'où ma suggestion. J'ai googlé  "au meilleur marché possible"... et je serais fort étonnée que tous ces résultats soient québécois.  Par ailleurs, Lacuzon l'a suggéré avant moi.


----------



## Aoyama

> j'ai acheté ce pull moins cher que toi


ça peut se dire. Moi, je préfèrerais : j'ai acheté ce pull moins cher que _le tien ._
Quant à "bon marché" (et les expressions allant avec), non, je ne pensais pas que c'était du "québécois", je pensais même plutôt qu'au Québec on n'utilisait pas tellement cette expression.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Fin. Dès maintenant, je dirai: "Mon pull a coûté moins cher que le tien."  C'est la variante la plus claire, me semble-t-il. 

Merci de vos idées et joyeuses Pâques.


----------



## Aoyama

> "Mon pull a coûté moins cher que le tien."  C'est la variante la plus claire, me semble-t-il


tout à fait ...


----------



## Nicomon

IlEnAppert said:


> Fin. Dès maintenant, je dirai: "Mon pull a coûté moins cher que le tien."  C'est la variante la plus claire, me semble-t-il.


 Eh bien dans ce cas... je n'ai rien compris depuis le début.

Je croyais que tu voulais comparer les prix - d'un magasin à l'autre, par exemple - du même pull (ou de quelque autre objet).

A :  Mon pull a coûté moins cher que le tien
B :  Peut-être, mais le mien est de bien meilleure qualité

Les 3 ont le même pull :
A :  J'ai acheté ce pull à très bon prix (marché) / pas cher.  Je ne l'ai payé que xx euros (ou autre devise)
B :   Eh bien, moi, je l'ai acheté dans une grande surface, et je l'ai payé encore moins cher que toi. 
C :   Moi, j'ai acheté le mien dans une friperie, au meilleur prix/marché possible.


----------



## Aoyama

C'est très bien tout ça, mais j'aurai une objection sur :
C : Moi, j'ai acheté le mien dans une friperie, au meilleur prix/marché possible.
Plutôt : 
. bien moins cher qu'il (ne) vaut réellement
. à un prix défiant toute concurrence

- au/le meilleur marché possible  me semble bizarre
- au/le (plutôt "le") meilleur prix possible est ... possible, mais peut-être dans un autre contexte :
. je vous promets de vous faire le meilleur prix possible
. vous aurez la garantie d'avoir cette marchandise au meilleur prix possible


----------



## Nicomon

Le titre de ce fil est....  au meilleur marché - superlatif. 

_À un prix défiant toute concurrence_ est très bien, mais n'est pas, que je sache, un superlatif de _meilleur prix/ma_rché.

Meilleur est le comparatif de bon, et le superlatif de meilleur est : le meilleur (possible).  À mon avis, la réponse a été donnée dès le post #2 (mon post au #3 et celui de Lacuzon se sont croisés)... et depuis, on tourne en rond.

Je passe à un autre fil.


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, c'est bien de rappeler le titre de ce fil. Mais je rappelle aussi la réponse de TT, à laquelle je souscrivais.
"Au meilleur marché" n'est pas complètement impossible mais inhabituel, "à meilleur marché" me semble impossible.
La dérive du fil, si dérive il y a, vient du fait que meilleur marché vient de bon marché qui signifie :
1. pas cher
2. de qualité inférieure (sens initial)
3. d'un prix inférieur à celui que l'on paierait normalement



TitTornade said:


> Je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvait dire "(à) meilleur marché" ou "au meilleur marché " pour le superlatif. Et je suis encore moins sûr que je le comprendrais...
> 
> Je pense que les tournures les plus courantes utilisent "pas cher", "peu cher" et le superlatif correspondant "le moins cher"...


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> [...] "à meilleur marché" me semble impossible.


  On peut ne pas aimer, mais de là à dire que c'est impossible...



> *"J'ai un certain valet nommé Mascarille, qui passe  au sentiment de beaucoup de gens pour une manière de bel esprit, car il  n'y a rien à meilleur marché que le bel esprit maintenant" *
> *Les Précieuses ridicules, sc. I*


  Pas la même chose?  Peut-être pas.  Voir aussi les résultats de *cette recherche*. 

Maintenant, je passe vraiment à un autre fil.


----------



## max_france

On distinguera (de manière salutaire) un "coût" d'un "prix".
Exemple: le prix (de vente) d'un parfum et son coût (de production, de distribution, ...).
Le prix des parfums français aux USA est généralement bien inférieur au prix des parfums français vendus en France bien que le coût soit supérieur (transport).
Personnellement, je ne dirai jamais "Mon pull a coûté moins cher que le tien" mais "j'ai payé mon pull moins cher que le tien".


----------



## Aoyama

J'ai dit "me semble impossible", c'est subjectif, j'en conviens.
Mais, sans vouloir à tout prix avoir le dernier mot, je reviens à l'exemple proposé :
"J'ai acheté ce pull (à) meilleur marché".
"Acheter (à) meilleur marché" me semble bizarre ou inhabituel. Je dirais (comme déjà dit) "acheter moins cher".
Si on appelle (pourquoi pas) Molière à la rescousse, on trouve :
"il n'y a rien à meilleur marché que" (= il n'y a rien de moins cher que), oui, c'est précieux et "daté mais cela me semble différent de "acheter meilleur marché".
On peut très bien dire : "ce magasin est meilleur marché que celui-là".
Pour les autres emplois, cités sur le net, oui "meilleur marché" comme "meilleurs taux" peut se concevoir, mais _pas_ avec tous les verbes.
"Trouver meilleur marché" est possible (j'ai trouvé meilleur marché ailleurs), pas, encore une fois, pour moi, "acheter meilleur marché".

Pour la différence/nuance faite ci-dessus entre "coût" et "prix", elle existe, selon le contexte (précis), mais dans :
""Mon pull a coûté moins cher que le tien" , c'est le verbe coûter qui est en cause, pas le nom "coût".
On s'accordera à penser que "combien ça coûte ?" = "quel est le prix ?".
"Mon pull a coûté moins cher que le tien" et "j'ai payé mon pull moins cher que le tien" sont donc équivalents.


----------



## Nicomon

Je m'étais pourtant bien promis de ne pas revenir sur ce fil. 

Je ne dirais pas non plus « acheter meilleur marché » mais je dirais sans problème - cela n'engage que moi -  acheter *à* meilleur marché.
Par contre, comme je l'ai écrit plus haut, je n'achète pas moins cher. Je paye moins cher.


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, on trouve bien pas mal d'exemples avec "acheter à meilleur marché"... Je ne le dirais pas. Affaire d'idiosyncrasie ...


----------

